# mucus in stool??



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

mucus on/over the stool is very, very common and in general absolutely nothing to be worried about. The lower digestive tract is irritated (hence the diarrhea) and the body produces mucus to protect the digestive tract from the irritant. 
You might want to cut her food back to 1/2 for the rest of today to give her digestive tract a bit of a rest. I'm betting by morning she will be fine and you will be cancelling your vet appointment 
If she acts lethargic, runs a fever (over 102), or starts to vomit, you should contact the e-vet. Otherwise, try to relax. She'll be just fine.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It sounds like a possible on giardia- and the vet will be able to test for that easily and treat it with flagyl if it is.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats exactly the symptoms that Ryley had last Monday. Took him to the vet Tuesday and she prescribed 7 days of metronidazole at 2 pills (250 mg each) per day and also she asked us to only feed him 2 cans of Medi-cal Gastro dog food per day (which he absolutely loved!!).... divided into 3 or 4 meals per day. His diarrhea cleared up in a couple of days.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

thank you...she is doing much better today : ) back to normal stool.


----------

